# Boot covers



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Any suggestions/recommendations for boot covers?

Want something durable to fit over my timberlands. Needed mainly for flooded porches and muddy yards. Not much snow in these parts. 

Thanks guys,

Yaacov


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shoe bee brand is what I use


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Try These...

http://www.tidy-trax.com/store/pg/7-Product-Info.aspx


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

We are using these now and like them pretty good!
http://www.shubee.com/shubee-shoe-covers/armadillo-shoe-covers


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

The shubees look awesome. Gonna try them out.

Was actually trying to get info on something like this :

Www.overshoesneos.com

Guess the term is over shoe. Are these overkill for me? Anything good but more basic that any of you use?


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

My company provides the shoe bee ones, pretty good for the most part but I also carry a pair of these, I like them cos they are really easy to put on and obviously durable, https://proshoecovers.com/default.aspx


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Carcharodon said:


> My company provides the shoe bee ones, pretty good for the most part but I also carry a pair of these, I like them cos they are really easy to put on and obviously durable, https://proshoecovers.com/default.aspx


Thanks for the link. I ordered some of them to try out, looks like they will be tougher than the ShuBee cloth ones, plus they come in different size's unlike ShuBee which is one size fits all. Not!
Also ShuBee's are made in China :no:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Shubee, their customer service is second to none!!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've used Shubees for years and really like them. As mentioned, their customer service is great. That said, I did ordered a pair Yuleys to try out but they have not come in yet.






Mark


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have solely used Shu Bee and wear the water proof ones when there is snow or rain. Even when the homeowner says it isn't necessary.

I say to clients that I appreciate your business and want to respect your home. This is the simple way to set yourself apart from another small company or OMS...believe me I know. Keep them on an use another pair if you have to.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've always taken my shoes off before coming into a house. No complaints and it's comfortable to change a faucet in a pair of socks.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I've always taken my shoes off before coming into a house. No complaints and it's comfortable to change a faucet in a pair of socks.


What do u do when working in a shower? Pulling a toilet? I wouldn't be caught dead in some of my customers houses in socks


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I wear flip-flops. They are easy to take off when I go into the customers home.

Mark


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I've always taken my shoes off before coming into a house. No complaints and it's comfortable to change a faucet in a pair of socks.


Too much at stake to go in with socks. Slip on hardwood, step on glass and the list goes on.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I've always taken my shoes off before coming into a house. No complaints and it's comfortable to change a faucet in a pair of socks.


 I'd be too worried about catching athletes feet. You never know how dirty some of these customers floors really are. Shubee is perfect. Been using them for about 10 years now.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> What do u do when working in a shower? Pulling a toilet? I wouldn't be caught dead in some of my customers houses in socks


Working in the shower? Put a towel on the tub floor and go to work. I almost never pull toilets but go on the roof. If working in an area with alot of construction, I'll take my shoes off at the door and carry them to the work area and put them on there.

Taking off shoes feels normal cause I'm from Hawaii.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ I do the same....a Canadian thing


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Try These...
> 
> http://www.tidy-trax.com/store/pg/7-Product-Info.aspx
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIwqTgmTMYM">YouTube Link</a>


Man, these look perfect and long lasting. Do you use these, Red? I think I may have to try a pair. I have used shubee covers for years but they are too slippery on wood floors and they only last for one use with my boots. Great suggestion.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

:whistling2:


ToUtahNow said:


> I've used Shubees for years and really like them. As mentioned, their customer service is great. That said, I did ordered a pair Yuleys to try out but they have not come in yet.
> 
> YULEYS protective footwear - YouTube
> 
> Mark


I have tried to use boot covers before but as you know with anything to with plumbing it takes every tool you got on the truck to do the job and if im by myself it is in and out in and out,i just keep a clean pair of shoes in the truck and slip them on when goin in houses,but most houses here in ky have dirt floors so boot covers not needed???


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

sparky said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> most houses here in ky have dirt floors so boot covers not needed???


Hey that's how we roll here in Gawga!
Except we have peanut shell on top of the dirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ToUtahNow said:


> I wear flip-flops. They are easy to take off when I go into the customers home.
> 
> Mark


I like the steel-toe flipflops the best,no worries


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I refuse to go into peoples houses in my socks,will have full on shoes of some type or I don't go in,most people have 4-5 little ****-eater dogs and cats runnin around,bitin on your legs/feet,nope not me,i aint steppin on no roaches in sock feet.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Carcharodon said:


> My company provides the shoe bee ones, pretty good for the most part but I also carry a pair of these, I like them cos they are really easy to put on and obviously durable, https://proshoecovers.com/default.aspx


Just wanted to give a :thumbup: for the link to these boot covers! Got them last week and I am very impressed with the quality and hopefully long life! They are really easy to put on/off, tough nylon uppers and rubber like bottoms. No more stepping on my booties causing me to stumble + tearing holes in them. Goodbye ShuBee Booties. :yes:
Yall guys that do service really need to get some of these booties....you will be thanking Carchahodon too!


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Ended up purchasing Tidy Trax. They fit real nicely. Come on and off easily as well. I'll see how they go.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

yaacov said:


> Ended up purchasing Tidy Trax. They fit real nicely. Come on and off easily as well. I'll see how they go.



Did the same thing ! The Yuleys didn't fit .


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess I should go ahead and get them. Yaacov, they aren't cumbersome? My boots are already big, (size 13) and I was concerned that the tidy trax would be bulky.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> ^^^^ I do the same....a Canadian thing


Also an Asian thing. So many of my customers are of Asian decent and they prefer it. I have become accustomed to removing my boots at the door of Asian customers. Like Gear Junkie said, I put them back on at the work area if necessary and I lay down drop cloths. When in Rome...


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

They are very lightweight. Not too cumbersome. They aren't meant for too much walking, just around the house. Yet to try them on while working and knealing. Well see how it goes.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Any more feedback in the tidy trax, Yaacov, before I order a pair?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Had mine a week now ,,, LOVING THEM ! Never have to touch the outside !


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Any more feedback in the tidy trax, Yaacov, before I order a pair?


Mostly reno work recently so haven't tried them too much. But what I said, light weight, easy on and off, walking is comfortable. I presume if kneeling and working with them is a problem throwing down a towel where I'm working should be fine. I guess that would be the con in comparison to the traditional covers.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

yaacov said:


> Mostly reno work recently so haven't tried them too much. But what I said, light weight, easy on and off, walking is comfortable. I presume if kneeling and working with them is a problem throwing down a towel where I'm working should be fine. I guess that would be the con in comparison to the traditional covers.


I appreciate the feed back.


----------



## DSP (Jan 12, 2014)

Shoe bee has scented shoe protectors that work well for service.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I use these 

https://blackmambagloves.com/store/products/black-mamba-shoe-cover-single-box.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DSP said:


> Shoe bee has scented shoe protectors that work well for service.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Just got my Tidy Trax. Awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Love mine !


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I like the idea of not going through several disposable pair throughout the day but those things look bulky. Seems line it might be uncomfortable in certain situations (ladders, attics, ect).


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> I like the idea of not going through several disposable pair throughout the day but those things look bulky. Seems line it might be uncomfortable in certain situations (ladders, attics, ect).


You wouldn't wear them on a ladder or in an attic. They are designed to protect the customer's floors from your dirty boots. They aren't safety gear or something like that. If you're working in an attic you remove them. Same would go for a ladder.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You don't even want to be carrying toilets or heavy things up and down stairs with them on ! They are great for basic service work but steps, ladders , any carrying of heavy equipment up or down those .. NO , THE BACK FLAP WILL HIT THE BACK OF STEP AND YOU WILL GO DOWN !


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Cal said:


> You don't even want to be carrying toilets or heavy things up and down stairs with them on ! They are great for basic service work but steps, ladders , any carrying of heavy equipment up or down those .. NO , THE BACK FLAP WILL HIT THE BACK OF STEP AND YOU WILL GO DOWN !


That's what drop cloths are designed for. Wear the Tidy Trax as you sell the job then lay down drop cloths in the work area so you can just wear your boots without fear of damaging the customer's floor.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> That's what drop cloths are designed for. Wear the Tidy Trax as you sell the job then lay down drop cloths in the work area so you can just wear your boots without fear of damaging the customer's floor.


 Good point . I take great care to keep boots and areas clean . Was just advising on experience with Tidy Trax


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Cal said:


> Good point . I take great care to keep boots and areas clean . Was just advising on experience with Tidy Trax


Oh I hear ya. I am in agreement and was mostly adding to what you already said.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Bump, any further feedback?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shue-bees are awesome. Use em on every job. If you take them off before walking outside or on bare concrete you can get a couple uses out of one pair


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Shue-bees are awesome. Use em on every job. If you take them off before walking outside or on bare concrete you can get a couple uses out of one pair


 Same here.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Shue-bees are awesome. Use em on every job. If you take them off before walking outside or on bare concrete you can get a couple uses out of one pair


I use my old ones if I have to go crawling under a house, protects the redwings from getting all scratched up so quickly


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Carcharodon said:


> I use my old ones if I have to go crawling under a house, protects the redwings from getting all scratched up so quickly


Lol I had a carpenter ask me why I was wearing them in a really nasty house. I replied: I'm keeping their filth off me. These things work both ways.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Lol I had a carpenter ask me why I was wearing them in a really nasty house. I replied: I'm keeping their filth off me. These things work both ways.


We've had situations where tarps went down to keep the tools and men clean. All to the trash afterwards. When I find out about these ahead of time, I have the guys leave immediately. I call the customer and tell them why.

Even men doing dirty work should be respected and have limits.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> We've had situations where tarps went down to keep the tools and men clean. All to the trash afterwards. When I find out about these ahead of time, I have the guys leave immediately. I call the customer and tell them why. Even men doing dirty work should be respected and have limits.


 Hopefully, it never gets to the point where we have to protect us and our employees from diseases like Ebola. Imagine having to wear full cover and masks just to go in to fix a leaking angle stop.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

We use uline brand waterproof shoe covers. They hold up much longer than the shobee IMO. They are great on rainy days. Your wet boots keep crud in the shoe covers.

from the long lost app


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> We use uline brand waterproof shoe covers. They hold up much longer than the shobee IMO. They are great on rainy days. Your wet boots keep crud in the shoe covers. from the long lost app


Got a link? Are those the washable kind?


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Got a link? Are those the washable kind?


 yup. 
http://m.uline.com/mt/www.uline.com...Size-12-15?FromOrderHistory=Y&un_jtt_redirect

from the long lost app


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't used the washable kind. But uline sells those too.

from the long lost app


----------

